# Mexico City Water Problems



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

There is an interesting piece in the New York Times today about water issues in Mexico City. Many residents have no reliable source of water delivered to their home. And the city is subsiding inconsistently due to pumping water from wells in the mix of clay and volcanic rock under the city. Poor neighborhoods pay more for water than wealthy neighborhoods and have to rely on buying water from trucks.

NY Times article


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

I remember studying this in Latin American Geography way back. When the Nahua were directed some 800 years ago to build a settlement where there was an eagle perched on a nopal munching a snake......on an island.... in the middle of a lake.... ringed by mountains; little did they know the logistical nightmare of it eventually becoming one of the largest concentrations of humanity in the world. Ya think Huitzilopochtli was having a bad day?


----------

